# Wednesday Reef Deployment



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

We made a deployment trip on the barge yesterday to take advantage of the calm seas. We put out 10 spots, one of which was a monster configuration. We now have 5 spots which have been deployed but have not been sold in the west LAARS area. Hopefully, Josh or someone else on board with a camera will post pictures of the operations yesterday.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love to see some pics of the action! Good job getting them out there!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

And pics of the GPS screen when deployed would help too.oke

Just kidding. Good job on getting some habitat deployed.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now THAT was a good one John!:toast


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I hear there is a great photo of me dropping some chicken coups over witha dolphin right underneath. I cant wait to see it myself....Josh????????


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Josh is working on getting the photos on the website...go to www.pensacolareefbuilders.com there are two pictures on there so far. One is of two coups going over (not the one with the dolphin) and the second is a picture of the furuno as we drove back over one of the bigger spots. Hopefully there will be more to come.


----------



## PensacolaReefBuilders.com (Dec 15, 2007)

Here ya go. Never saw him when I took the pic.. I am sure he was waiting on a free endangered red snapper from us. Needless to say, he was gone when it hit the water!


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

very cool. here are some other photos


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

think im learning how to size the photos...a few more


----------

